
Google to Let Users Leave Comments on Search Results - duck
https://www.searchenginejournal.com/google-search-comments/279227/
======
tonic-music
Just what the world needs... another way for Google to correlate everything
you do online with your personal ID so they can show you more ads.

~~~
dwd
I was thinking just one more way to make having a small business profile
online will become untenable, if simply anyone can comment on search results.

With local reviews it is expected at least that you are a customer or have a
direct relationship with the business and in most jurisdictions there could be
legal recourse for posting fake reviews.

This sounds like a free for all.

